# Mtb Saisoneröffnung In Der Fränkischen



## Frankenbiker (23. März 2003)

Komme gerade aus der Fränkischen (nach einem kulinarischen Chill out) und es war einfach FANTASTISCH. Dank der ungewöhnlichen Trockenperiode sind die Trails ein Traum. 

Dies sollte - vor der alljährlichen Regenzeit - ausgiebig genutzt werden. Wer Lust hat (Nils?, Attidude?), kann sich mir kommendes Wochenende (Sa. und/oder So. den 29./30.3.) zu einem ausgiebigen Ausritt auf den Trails der Fränkischen (evtl. Trubachtal) anschließen. Genaue Modalitäten können wir noch klären.
CU


----------



## nils (24. März 2003)

JAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (24. März 2003)

bin aber im Fichtelgebirge und werd meinen Lieblingsberg, den Kornberg von verschiedenen Seiten "besteigen"...

Euch Anderen viel Spaß...  

Das nächste Mal bin ich wieder dabei...


----------



## nils (25. März 2003)

Also um hier mal wieder ein bischen Schwung in die Sache zu bringen schlage ich einfach mal

*Samstag 14 Uhr*

vor. Startpunkt wäre für mich Forchheim oder Ebermannstadt recht günstig, bin da aber auch flexibel und überlass das am besten Frankenbiker, da er sich hier ja auskennt.

Für die Streckenwahl würde ich mal 3-4 Stunden und je schmäler und kniffliger desto besser vorschlagen.

Gruß, Nils


----------



## Rootboy (25. März 2003)

Hi Hi,

ich würde auch mitkommen, am besten wir fahren von Erlangen in die Fränkische.Erst Hetzltes, Regensberg und Leutenbach so schaut wenigstens immer meine Route aus und die find ich ganz geil. 

so denn 

cya


----------



## Frankenbiker (25. März 2003)

So fahr ich auch meistens.  Ich würde auch gerne von Erlangen los fahren. Wir müssten dann aber etwas früher losfahren, um noch halbwegs bei Tageslicht zurück nach Erlangen zu kommen.  

Deshalb ist mein Vorschlag an Rootboy (und wer noch von Erlangen aus mitfahren will), wir treffen  uns um 11.30 Uhr in Erlangen (Eisdiele?) und Nils könnte dann in Leutenbach um 13.00 Uhr zu uns stoßen. Dann steht den Trails des Trubachtals nur noch ein kleiner Anstieg im Weg, hehe. Egloffstein wäre dann ein lohnendes Ziel.   

CU


----------



## nils (25. März 2003)

Hab mal einen Blick in die Karte riskiert. Hetzel wäre auch nicht weiter als z.B. Ebermannstadt, wir könnten uns also auch dort treffen.
Allerdings weiß ich noch nicht genau ob ich am Samstag morgen noch ein paar Erledingungen machen muß. Es steht nämlich eine neue Gabel bei mir, und wenn alles klappt, kommt am Do oder Fr auch noch die Bremse. Je nach dem was ich also zum Schrauben noch brauche bin ich am Samstag noch beschäftigt *freuwieeinkleinkind*

Ich sag aber spätestens am Freitag abend Bescheid.

Gruß


----------



## eL (25. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> * "besteigen"...
> *



Aber  alti!!! so kenn ich dich ja garnet )))) trainierst fürn 1ten may???

Weitermachen


----------



## G-zero (26. März 2003)

Servus,

ich wär auch gerne dabei !

bei mir sieht´s am Sonntag allerdings besser aus, weil ich am Samstag nem Freund beim Umzug helfen muss. 

Aber andscheinend ist der Samstag schon fest :-( ... vielleicht findet sich ja noch jemand der am Sonntag trainiert ... 

dann mal viel Spaß  

gruß


----------



## Altitude (26. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von el-diabolo _
> *
> 
> Aber  alti!!! so kenn ich dich ja garnet )))) trainierst fürn 1ten may???
> ...



Warum??? Was ist am 1. Mai außer "Tag der Arbeit???

Ich bin wie ein fetter alter Bär - ist es kalt, bin ich faul-  fress, suaf und werd fett..., ist es warm werd ich richtig aktiv...somit ist mein Winterschlaf beendet...

@all
Jungs viel Spaß...
Sollte sich an meiner Wochenendplanung noch was Ändern, komm ich auch am Samstag mit, aber ich würd mich vorher nochmals melden....


----------



## nils (26. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von G-zero _
> *Aber andscheinend ist der Samstag schon fest :-( ... vielleicht findet sich ja noch jemand der am Sonntag trainiert ...
> *



Also am Sonntag bin ich auf jeden Fall unterwegs (wenns nicht grad schüttet). Entweder hab ich dann schon alles umgebaut, oder hab den Ausgangszustand des Bikes wieder hergestellt. Samstag bin ich mir halt noch nicht ganz sicher...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## G-zero (26. März 2003)

würde ich auch gern mal wissen was am 1.Mai ist ? 

also ich trainier für den 1. Juni da ist Garmisch Marathon 

freu mich jetzt schon drauf  

http://www.garmisch-mtb-classics.de/garmischclassics/index.html

gibt´s hier jemand der da auch startet ? 

ansonsten viel Spaß am Samstag wär auch gern dabei kann aber

leider nur Sonntag. hoffentlich klappts wann anders

gruß


----------



## nils (26. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von G-zero _
> *würde ich auch gern mal wissen was am 1.Mai ist ?*



Donnerstag!


----------



## Frankenbiker (26. März 2003)

Wenn Samstag fast keinem passt, fahren wir halt am Sonntag - Wanderer jagen! 

Ist Sonntag 11.30 Erlangen; 12.15 Hetzles ok? 

Sagt Bescheid.

CU


----------



## eL (26. März 2003)

ey aldi ich tret dir glei in allerwertesten wenn du nomma frägst was am erstenmay is!!!!!


----------



## nils (26. März 2003)

Also Sonntag Wanderer jagen klingt vernünftig
12:15 Uhr in Hetzel scheint auch zu schaffen zu sein. Gibts da irgend ein guten Treffpunkt, den man nicht verfehlen kann (so groß ist Hetzels ja nicht)?

Gruß


----------



## G-zero (27. März 2003)

Servus,

Sonntag ist optimal. Ich bin dabei.

11:30 in Erlangen ... wo denn genau ? 

bis dann  

gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frankenbiker (27. März 2003)

Also machen wir den Termin fix 

Sonntag, 30.3., 


*11.30 in Erlangen an der Eisdiele Venezia* an der Brücke über die Schwabach (Hauptstr. bzw. Bayreuther Str.)

*12.15 in Hetzles vor dem Gasthaus "Schwarzer Adler, Mendelwirt"* in der Hauptstraße


und dann über den Hetzleser Berg ins Trubachtal     

CU


----------



## nils (28. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Frankenbiker _
> *12.15 in Hetzles vor dem Gasthaus "Schwarzer Adler, Mendelwirt" in der Hauptstraße
> *




Jo!


----------



## Frankenbiker (28. März 2003)

Denkt an die Umstellung auf die Sommerszeit!


----------



## nils (29. März 2003)

Guter Tipp!

Also das heißt frei übersetzt in die Noch-Winterzeit um 10:30 in Erlangen und um 11:15 in Hetzels...


----------



## Altitude (29. März 2003)

Moin Jungs...

nachdem sich meine "fichtelgebirgsaktion" um ein Wochenende verschiebt...


komm ich mit in die Fränkische also bis 11.15 WZ oder 12.15 SZ in Hetzles

Evtl bring ich den ZZZorro noch mit...


----------



## ZZZZZorro (29. März 2003)

Moin moin,

nach einem Telefonat am heutigen Morgen werdsch nun morgen mim Alti zu Euch stoßen. 

Gruß


----------



## G-zero (29. März 2003)

sehr guter Tipp mir der Sommerzeit ! 

bis dann


----------



## Altitude (30. März 2003)

es gab geile Abfahrten, steile Berge, nette Mitbiker, und ich bin fett...

in Zahlen 54 km mit 1400 hm für die Abkürzer...

Bis die Tage...

Grüße

Alex


----------



## G-zero (30. März 2003)

... ne super Tour ! wusste gar nicht das die Fränkische soviel fun macht. Ich hatte jedenfalls ne mords Gaudi. Für sowas bin ich immer zu haben. 

grüße an alle die dabei waren


----------



## nils (30. März 2003)

Ich kann mich Alex und G-Zero nur anschließen. Die fränkische ist seeeehr hübsch. Dank ortskundiger Führung von Frankenbiker durften wir einige sehr nette Singletrails genießen und auch einige Anfahrten, die die sich gewaschen haben, heieiei 
Nach 65 kmn bin ich jetzt gründlich platt. Ca. 3 km vor dem Auto hat mich dann auch noch der Regen eingeholt und alles so richtig schön nass gemacht, hoffentlich ist morgen früh der Sitz wieder trocken 

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diva (31. März 2003)

@Alti + alle

Da können Sandra und ich nur mit 48 km und 1200 hm in der Hersbrucker Schweiz mithalten...
Waren auf dem Ossinger (natürlich mit Einkehr) und auf der Zant (Biergarten noch zu) und haben glaube ich sonst noch jeden Berg in seiner steilsten Form mitgenommen. 
Aber die Hersbrucker kann man auch echt empfehlen. 
Wir sind an einen Dutzend Höhlen vorbeigekommen und die Abfahrten waren auch suuuuuuuuuuuuuuper.
Auf bald
Diva


----------



## Frankenbiker (1. April 2003)

Jo, schön war's    , so wie es sein soll. Bei einem solchen Kaiserwetter entfaltet die Fränkische eben ihren ganzen Reiz (ok, ok, am Ende hat das Wetter etwas geschwächelt  - aber nicht unmäßig werden!). 

Und einigen Trainingseffekt dürfte die Tour auch gehabt haben. Dank des kleinen, gemütlichen  Boxstopps beim "Meister" und der Versorgung mit ökologischen Iso-Drinks  und "Energieriegeln" aus Omis Küche waren auch die letzten Anstiege und der Rückweg nach Erlangen leicht zu bewältigen. 

Und es warten noch so viele Schmankerl.  Zum Glück ist bald Wochenende!!!! Vielleicht geht ja mal wieder was zusammen!

CU


----------



## nils (1. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Frankenbiker _
> *Und es warten noch so viele Schmankerl.  Zum Glück ist bald Wochenende!!!! Vielleicht geht ja mal wieder was zusammen!
> 
> CU  *



Melde schon mal verschärftes Interesse an (Sa Und/oder So, egal)! Hab jetzt auch meine süße kleine Scheibe vom schleifen berfreit. Bergauf bin ich aber deswegen nicht viel schneller...

Gruß, Nils


----------



## G-zero (1. April 2003)

Melde auch verschärftes Interesse an ! vor allem für Sonntag ! 

Hab mir jetzt ne Karte von der Fränkischen zugelegt. Damit ich 

die "Schmankerl " wieder finde. 

Das Bike hab ich jetzt auch etwas fitter gemacht. flacherer 

Steuerwinkel und 100 mm Federweg. Die Gabel klackert jetzt nur 

immer beim einfedern   

Sonntag ? Eisdiele ? 11:30 ? ich bin dabei  

cu

Tobi


----------



## Frankenbiker (1. April 2003)

Da hat die Fränkische wohl neue Fans gefunden.  

Sonntag, 11.30 hört sich *sehr*  gut an. 


Bis denn


----------



## Eraserhead-de (1. April 2003)

Au ja!! 

Bei so einer Supi Tour durch die gröberen Untiefen der Fränkischen klink ich mich auch gerne wieder ein!!!
Also Sonntag wieder trailen, bis der Dämpfer raucht - und zwischendrin Bierkrugstemmen - der trainingseffekt wird unser sein!!


----------



## Altitude (2. April 2003)

ich werd mich dieses Wochenende wirklich im Fichtegebirge rumtreiben...

Außerdem werdet Ihr oben am Berg nicht immer kalt, wenn Ihr nicht auf mich warten müsst... 
Bis die Tage...

Alex


----------



## Frankenbiker (2. April 2003)

Also machen wir den Termin für die neue Tour fix - wenn keiner einen Änderungswunsch hat.  


Wie letztes Mal 


*Sonntag* , 6. April

*11.30 Uhr an der Eisdiele Venezia in Erlangen * (Hauptstr.) oder

*12.15 Uhr in Hetzles vor Gasthof "Schwarzer Adler"* (auch Hauptstr.)


Ich schlage vor, wieder ins Trubachtal zu fahren (was anderes ist schwer zu erreichen) und dieses Mal die Trails Richtung Pretzfeld und am Röthelfelsen unter die Stollen zu nehmen.


CU


----------



## nils (2. April 2003)

Zwecks der Übersichtlichkeit hab ich hier einen Extrafred für die Tour aufgemacht (und mich somit auch gleich angemeldet )

@Frankenbiker: Na, die Gabel schon drin?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frankenbiker (2. April 2003)

Die Drecksgabel hat schon vor dem Einbau Luft verloren!!! Also weiter ohne Dämpfung fahren. Und leider geht die Suche nach einem adäquaten Ersatz auch noch weiter!!!


----------



## nils (6. April 2003)

Nur mal so am Rande, aber wo bleiben eigentlich die scharfen Bilder?

Gruß, Nils.


----------



## Altitude (7. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von nils _
> *Nur mal so am Rande, aber wo bleiben eigentlich die scharfen Bilder?
> 
> Gruß, Nils. *



Ich hab befürchtet, daß die Frage irgendwann kommt...

leider hat die Coolpix nur Pixelsalat auf die Speicherkarte gespeichert...
...jetzt ist se beim Service und hoffentlich funktioniert se danach wieder...denn die D1 ist etwas unpraktisch beim biken...


----------



## G-zero (8. April 2003)

Schade mit den Fotos. Da ich Ortskenntnisse bitter nötig hab und ich auch keine Lust hab mich eine Woche von Käfern und Grass zu ernähren falls ich den Anschluss verloren hab  Beschäftige ich mich mal etwas mit der Karte und versuche mich an einer   Streckenbeschreibung zu dieser legendären Tour : 

Start Hetzles, hoch auf den Hetzles, Feldwege nach Regensberg, in Regensberg rechts, ( hoch auf den Burgstein ? ), weiter Richtung Egloffstein, ( hoch auf den Dietersberg ? ), am Fluss entlang, hoch auf den Pfarrfelsen, am Parkplatz links hinauf Richtung Schlehenmühle ( Schmankerl ), hoch auf den Wichsenstein, Abfahrt nach Unterzaunsbach ( Einkehr  ) Straße nach Hundshaupten, ( Straße nach Leutenbach ?), Straße nach Mittelehrenbach, Kunreuth, Gaiganz, Effeltrich, Ziel

Verbesserungen sind gerne willkommen am besten per PM oder mail an mich ich werde sie aktualisieren. 

gruß

Tobi


----------

